# Quick Connect Impact Driver Conversion Chuck



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I am thinking about picking up an m12 impact driver and was wondering if anyone has used this chuck to add drilling capacity. I own an 18V dewalt impact and have only used it to drive screws etc.












It would only be used for small pilot holes but I don't know if this will harm the motor or not. Just looking for some personal experience or recommendations. I love the portabilty of the M12's and if I could just get the impact instead of both impact and the drill/driver I could save some space and $$$.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I am thinking about picking up an m12 impact driver and was wondering if anyone has used this chuck to add drilling capacity. I own an 18V dewalt impact and have only used it to drive screws etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd grab these instead mate,

http://www.toolbarn.com/dewalt-dd5060.html


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> I'd grab these instead mate,
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/dewalt-dd5060.html


Thanks, I did see that set at home depot which is what got me thinking about it. So being that Dewalt makes these for impacts I can safely assume this will not harm the tool??


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

get the milwaukee set. I like it much more then the dewalt one. 

My quick connect broke the first time I used it with the dewalt, and the milwauke one is great. 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ooglebase-_-D25X-_-202653562&locStoreNum=1940


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use this type of bit in mine all the time.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

zwodubber said:


> Thanks, I did see that set at home depot which is what got me thinking about it. So being that Dewalt makes these for impacts I can safely assume this will not harm the tool??


You're worried about the tool?

I'm more worried about the bits.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Same here Frasbee, my 18 volt Milwakee impact has a _*tendency*_ to break the tips off those bits.


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

chewy said:


> I'd grab these instead mate,
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/dewalt-dd5060.html


Just got 'em last week and have shattered three of the bits already. Looks like I'm trying Milwaukee next week. Meanwhile, El Crappo Ryobi non-impact set goes on and on. Go figure.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

partyman97_3 said:


> Same here Frasbee, my 18 volt Milwakee impact has a _*tendency*_ to break the tips off those bits.


Bosch and Makita both make an 18 volt impact that can switch over to drill-only.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Jefro said:


> Just got 'em last week and have shattered three of the bits already. Looks like I'm trying Milwaukee next week. Meanwhile, El Crappo Ryobi non-impact set goes on and on. Go figure.


What do you guys expect? As soon as that thing senses torque it's going to activate the hammer, something's gotta give and it's probably going to be the drill bit. Even if they didn't shatter, you'd probably dull the edges pretty damn quick.


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> What do you guys expect? As soon as that thing senses torque it's going to activate the hammer, something's gotta give and it's probably going to be the drill bit. Even if they didn't shatter, you'd probably dull the edges pretty damn quick.


Yeah, I just figured when they called them "IMPACT READY" they must be hot shiz. Sucker born every minute...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, I have blown four dewalt impact phillips bits with my 18V, but I kind of expected that as I heard it is fairly common. 

I'm going to try the m12 impact with Milwaukee impact and drill bits and see how it goes.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

zwodubber said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I have blown four dewalt impact phillips bits with my 18V, but I kind of expected that as I heard it is fairly common.
> 
> I'm going to try the m12 impact with Milwaukee impact and drill bits and see how it goes.


Buy a couple.

They all break eventually. :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

In fact, here is what I have left, no wonder they put like 10 Phillips in the kits...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I had a chuck like that but it was a makita brand. It worked for a long while, I used it with a royobi set at the time. It eventually snapped where it turned to 1/4" with the bit still in it. The bit is STILL in it. I can't get it out without the hammer impact. 


Oh, why did it snap? 2-1/2" holesaw through metal track.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

JohnR said:


> I had a chuck like that but it was a makita brand. It worked for a long while, I used it with a royobi set at the time. It eventually snapped where it turned to 1/4" with the bit still in it. The bit is STILL in it. I can't get it out without the hammer impact.
> 
> 
> Oh, why did it snap? 2-1/2" holesaw through metal track.


Have you tried a magnet?

Or maybe one of those bolt removers?


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Impact ready drill bits are for DIYs that only have one drill and only have a few holes to drill.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

randas said:


> Impact ready drill bits are for DIYs that only have one drill and only have a few holes to drill.


I just thought it might save some space rather than bring in one of my cases. I have both Milwaukee and dewalt 18v sets.

I would probably need two to four holes drilled and an m12 is nice and compact.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I have blown four dewalt impact phillips bits with my 18V, but I kind of expected that as I heard it is fairly common.
> 
> I'm going to try the m12 impact with Milwaukee impact and drill bits and see how it goes.


Yeah get the milwaukee impact bits. So much better. You could keep a phillips tip going strong for a couple months almost if you use it correctly. I average about a month per bit tip.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

they also make the shanks of the bits some special way.... 

it helps absorb or some ****. IDK. all i know is they last the longest, and i used mine for everything. whether its car, or electrical work


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> they also make the shanks of the bits some special way....
> 
> it helps absorb or some ****. IDK. all i know is they last the longest, and i used mine for everything. whether its car, or electrical work


Yeah they look weak because they are thinned out in the middle but they are tough. I haven't broken one yet and I've had them about 6 months. I don't think they can break...


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

zwodubber said:


> I am thinking about picking up an m12 impact driver and was wondering if anyone has used this chuck to add drilling capacity. I own an 18V dewalt impact and have only used it to drive screws etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have that DeWalt chuck for my impact driver. I like it because I can use regular drill bits for wood and metal with my impact driver as well as the 1/4" round shank masonry bits that come with the anchor kits to make holes in block for couple of straps here and there if needed. It’s a 3/8" chuck, but a 1/4" bit is about the max for any type of metal drilling with my impact driver. 
It works just like a regular keyless chuck, but it has a ratcheting lock mechanism so it won’t loosen up from the impacts. It got stuck on me once and wouldn’t release the bit, so I have to remember to hose the chuck out with WD-40 every once in a while to flush out the debris buildup.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I actually think, the bits are designed to break at a certain point, because that's where they make their money and of course the batteries too. 

I'm sure they could make a bit that lasted for years, but they want you to keep buying new ones; that's why they break.

Wera for example just launched some excellent quality bits. Each one is about $4.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Josue said:


> I actually think, the bits are designed to break at a certain point, because that's where they make their money and of course the batteries too.
> 
> I'm sure they could make a bit that lasted for years, but they want you to keep buying new ones; that's why they break.
> 
> Wera for example just launched some excellent quality bits. Each one is about $4.


Shop I was working at had a drill bit sharpener, every size you could imagine.

My year old drill bits are good as new. I even snapped one the other day and just sharpened what was left and it's good as new.

That was an industrial sharpener, but they make small portable ones too, look up "Drill Doctor".


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Shop I was working at had a drill bit sharpener, every size you could imagine.
> 
> My year old drill bits are good as new. I even snapped one the other day and just sharpened what was left and it's good as new.
> 
> That was an industrial sharpener, but they make small portable ones too, look up "Drill Doctor".


No no no.........I mean the drill bits as in phillips points. :laughing: How do you call those?


I know about that drill doctor machine, dad has one, and we use it a lot, it's awesome!!!:thumbup:

I have also snapped a bit and my dad sharpened it back!:thumbsup:

Thanks!:laughing:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Josue said:


> No no no.........I mean the drill bits as in phillips points. :laughing: How do you call those?
> 
> I know about that drill doctor machine, dad has one, and we use it a lot, it's awesome!!!:thumbup:
> 
> ...


I dunno what other people call them but I call them bit tips


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I misunderstood you, we were on the topic of *drill* bits.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I misunderstood you, we were on the topic of *drill* bits.


:laughing:

Sorry.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> I am thinking about picking up an m12 impact driver and was wondering if anyone has used this chuck to add drilling capacity. I own an 18V dewalt impact and have only used it to drive screws etc.
> 
> 
> It would only be used for small pilot holes but I don't know if this will harm the motor or not. Just looking for some personal experience or recommendations. I love the portabilty of the M12's and if I could just get the impact instead of both impact and the drill/driver I could save some space and $$$.
> ...


If you're buying an m12 impact, buy the combo deal that comes with m12 drill.

Then you can use the m12 drill for small pilot holes and other light duty stuff.
I use the drill for pilot holes all the time.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I spread the good word of Bosch to an HVAC guy who's now going to buy the baby Bosch impact after I let him use it.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I misunderstood you, we were on the topic of *drill* bits.


Actually, a few of us were talking about fastening bits too and I think that's what Josue was responding to... for example, I was talking about the Milwaukee fasteners and how I think they're unbreakable.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I dunno what other people call them but I call them bit tips


Screw tips


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

NY ELECTRIC said:


> Screw tips


That makes sense


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Or screw bits


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Driver bits for me.


----------

